# Mini spectrum receiver



## wade (Mar 7, 2002)

This receiver is perfect for 1/18 scale racers. I thought I would post it here. It is designed specifically for those little bullets you all drive:thumbsup:

Spectrum #3520 receiver NIP 70 dollars shipped. 

Thanks 
Wade


----------

